# My Rat pack



## Vixie

I have three rats, currently.

Two girls, Acid and Meromi.
And one boy, Edward Cullen(no, I haven't read Twilight..YET! My best friend named him)

And don't worry folks, they are housed in two seperate cages on opposite sides of my room and a fence goes up around each acge while the other gender is out for free roaming time.


any case, here are a few pictures of Acid:



























(the girls LOVE hanging tubes!)


And here's Meromi:




























Aaaand, ma big boy, Ed!











Both Ed and Meromi are rex, but Meromi also has dumbo in her(she is so adorable). Acid is just a normal little girl(only in looks, but she's my special baby as far as personality).


Enjoy!
(I'll be posting pictures of 'The Barracks', as I've decided to call the cages, soon)


----------



## hjkaga

how long has Ed lived on his own? Rats do better in pairs. You should get a young male to put in with Ed so he has a buddy. (adult males tend to accept baby males better then other adult males)


----------



## Vixie

Unfortunately he's gone a long time without a buddy, I got him from a friend who just coudn't keep him.

And now that I think about it, that might be why he's so skiddish.


But I'm trying to find a reputable breeder here in Louisiana to get him a pal from, I am so hesitant on getting a pet store kitten. If you know anyone, please do let me know.


----------



## hjkaga

thats great that you are looking for a friend for him. i would go with a breeder over a petstore too. 
try this link:
http://www.justrats.com/breeders/#Louisana


----------



## Vixie

-gasp!- And there's one nearby! 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## hjkaga

your very welcome! good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Vixie

I got a cagemate for Ed.


His name is Jake.


----------



## hjkaga

congrats on the new edition! he's a cutie.


----------



## Vixie

Danke, danke!

Jake is a sweetie, he's got Ed in a better mood already(I just have their cages side by side for now).

Hopefully little Jake will help Ed out!


----------



## ratlover122

Yea, Meromi looks like she has some dumbo in her, which makes her that much cuter!!


----------



## cyrescaer

meromi is absolutely gorgeous.


----------

